# BFC Fliegenruten



## Holly-Le (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich möchte mit Fliegenfischen beginnen, werfen etc. alles selfmade erlernen. Kennt jemand die Ruten von BFC? Hab im Netz ein rel. günstiges Set gefunden, möchte anfangs nicht allzu viel ausgeben, falls FF mir doch nicht so liegt. Angeln würde ich in kleineren Flüßen bzw. Teichen auf Forelle etc. Reicht eine 8ft in #3/4 oder würdet ihr 8,5ft in Klasse 4/5 empfehlen? Ich fische lieber etwas feiner, ohne es zu übertreiben. Ich tendiere zur 8ft#3/4 mit einer 4er DT Schnur, kann mich allerdings noch nicht so recht entscheiden.
Freu mich über Eure Meinung

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: BFC Fliegenruten*

Hallo, 

nimm die 8,5 er in Klasse 4/5 und erstmal eine WF-Schnur in Klasse 5, damit bist Du besser aufgestellt.
Alles "selfmade" ? hast Du keinen an der Hand, der Dir ein bißchen zur Seite stehe kann ?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: BFC Fliegenruten*

Hallo,
ich sehe das wie Lajos, mit der 8,5 ft in AFTMA 5 bist du deutlich  flexibler, trotzdem hat man noch viel Gefühl. Die Marke BFC kenne ich allerdings nicht, muss man drauf vertrauen, dass die Angaben stimmen.



> alles selfmade erlernen



Kann man machen und wird auch Fische fangen.

Falls du aber wirklich "Fliegenfischer" werden willst, besteht schon die große Gefahr, dass du irgendwann den Punkt erreichen wirst wo du dir wünschen wirst, lieber nen Wurfkurs bei nem kompetenten Lehrer gemacht zu haben.

Ich glaube nur echte Naturtalente können sich nen wirklich sauberen Wurfstil selber beibringen.

Ich gehöre leider nicht dazu. 

Ich kann zwar Fische mit der Fliege fangen, aber "Fliegenfischen" kann man das nur bedingt nennen.

Macht mir aber trotzdem Spaß, vor allem wenn keiner zuschaut.


----------



## Holly-Le (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: BFC Fliegenruten*

Danke für euer Feedback #h


Ich werde es nach dem Urlaub angehen, evtl. wird es erst mal eine "gebrauchte" in dieser Größe bzw. Schnurklasse, steht ja noch anderes Angelgerät im Keller :q


----------



## raku (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: BFC Fliegenruten*

Schau mal hier: 

https://www.kft-flyfishing.de/home-shop/fliegenruten-sets/

Das sind China Ruten - aber mit sehr schönen Blanks für nen schmalen Taler und auch nicht teuerer als in China selbst bestellt.

Hatte mal ne BFC in 10ft KL 4 in der Hand. Die war nix!


----------



## Flyfisher1 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: BFC Fliegenruten*

Ob eine Rute oder ein Set etwas taugen kann man nur durch selber werfen fesstellen. Vorausgesetzt man kann auch wirklich werfen. Kann man sich selber beibringen.
Dauert Jahre und beinhaltet viel Frust. Schneller und leichter geht es mit Anleitung.
Fast und ultrafast, sind Ruten, die werferisches Können, vorraussetzen. Da muss das Timing stimmen. Moderate Ruten machen es dem Anfänger leichter und schlucken die Wurffehler besser. 
R


----------



## Thombable (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: BFC Fliegenruten*

Hallo,
kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es eine super Investition ist, gerade am Anfang in ein paar Stunden Wurfunterricht zu investieren...da spart man sich viel Frust und bekommt ein paar super Kniffe beigebracht, die sich am Fluss voll auszahlen. Tight lines, T.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: BFC Fliegenruten*

Hallo,



> und bekommt ein paar super Kniffe beigebracht, die sich am Fluss voll auszahlen.



Das ist der Punkt.

Auf der Wiese die Fliegenschnur in gerader Linie abzulegen ist nicht das Problem. Deshalb ist auch nicht jeder gute Castingwerfer gleich ein guter Fliegenfischer.


----------

